
EverythingMe open and out - avitzurel
https://medium.com/@joeysim/everythingme-open-and-out-6ed94b436e4c#.6br53kv8l
======
avitzurel
I always liked the way EverythingMe approached open source.

Now that they are shutting down they are doing the same, open sourcing
everything they can and being generally open with the plans and intentions for
the future (of the code/product etc)

More companies should behave this way, just because the business didn't work,
doesn't mean a lot of people can't benefit from the work you put in.

Kudos to the EverythingMe team for this.

~~~
dvirsky
Thanks, as a member of the team I'm glad we got the opportunity to do this, if
only for the selfish motive of reusing some of this code on my next job ;)

~~~
avitzurel
Yup.

If you an use it in your next job, think of how many people can use it in
their current job.

------
sthatipamala
If someone from EverythingMe team is here, your homepage is hijacked
[https://i.imgur.com/YAtJjnK.png](https://i.imgur.com/YAtJjnK.png)

~~~
dvirsky
the DNS record was changed. Someone just claimed the S3 bucket associated with
the domain.

------
michael-go
Thank you!

I actually just discovered [http://redash.io/](http://redash.io/) thanks to
this announcement, it looks really useful - will try it ASAP

Good luck with your future endeavours!

~~~
dvirsky
it's an amazing tool, used by many many companies. the author is actually
working on spinning it into a standalone company (with no connection to
EverythingMe)

